# Leaf Has Arrived!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Woohoo! New car time!

Leaf Acenta 6.6kw with Solar Panel in a gun metal grey colour.




























What's this for daddy?










Got to sort the home charger now and off camping in it to the lake district on Thursday! Should be interesting!

You can even communicate with the car to see it's charge level etc. Can also turn the AC/Heat on remotely so it preheats the car for you before you get in (using house energy rather than it's own batt).

Can even email you when it's finished charging!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks awesome fella, great spec and toys and damn quick delivery for a new car order. Hope it does well for you :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Jazzy looking kit.

Not a fan of electric cars but each to their own.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Jazzy looking kit.
> 
> Not a fan of electric cars but each to their own.


It's drive partner will be a Focus ST2 within the year I hope!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice spec mate.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Update my avatar pic!

Bonus points for saying who he is and why it's relevant to my car!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great, id love to have a go in an electric car someday.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well you went for it then  Brilliant stuff!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

They're really nice cars, my brother in law had one but had to change to a derv as he's going to be doing a lot of long distance driving with work.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Great stuff. The looks on peoples faces as you drive past is always a good one. They see the car, but can't hear it, cue a look of puzzlement on their faces.

Enjoy fella...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

neilos said:


> Great stuff. The looks on peoples faces as you drive past is always a good one. They see the car, but can't hear it, cue a look of puzzlement on their faces.
> 
> Enjoy fella...


Already noticed that. Caused a woman walking her dogs to jump!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks superb!

I quite fancy an electric car but the charging at home might be an issue....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice leaf, whether us petrol heads like it or not, these electric cars are the future of motoring and they will get better and better as technology moves on.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nice leaf, whether us petrol heads like it or not, these electric cars are the future of motoring and they will get better and better as technology moves on.


Nah, I think they're more of a stop gap before hydrogen fuel cells are readily available. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Update my avatar pic!
> 
> Bonus points for saying who he is and why it's relevant to my car!


Is it Dave Angel from the Fast Show?

(eco warrior)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Nah, I think they're more of a stop gap before hydrogen fuel cells are readily available. :thumb:


That could be interesting, depends if car manufacturers will embrace them. A bit like the VHS vs Betamax of the 80s .


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep!!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm very very tempted...

even after 2 years if i hand it back I will still be doing ok out of it.

Have you thought about changing your electricity tariff to make it cheaper to charge overnight?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ardandy said:


> It's drive partner will be a Focus ST2 within the year I hope!


Good man, my demo is provisionally booked for this Sunday to Wednesday, the wife is dead against it. I'm actually thinking of going for the focus rs


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

empsburna said:


> I'm very very tempted...
> 
> even after 2 years if i hand it back I will still be doing ok out of it.
> 
> Have you thought about changing your electricity tariff to make it cheaper to charge overnight?


Already sorted. First Utility, Economy 7 June 2016 iSave (or something like that).


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Good man, my demo is provisionally booked for this Sunday to Wednesday, the wife is dead against it. I'm actually thinking of going for the focus rs


Got a quote of £4000 dep and £186pm for a new ST2 Derv.

£18,700 cash price.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Like that..nice colour too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why would anyone guy one of these


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Who's guy'd it?

Costs £200pm
Saves £150pm (fuel alone)

£50pm for a brand new car? No brainer. For anything else, theres Barclaycard. I mean my other car.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

phillipnoke said:


> Why would anyone guy one of these


Because they've looked into it, researched the pro's and con's and realised the benefits of owning one of them.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

phillipnoke said:


> Why would anyone guy one of these


Really starting to sound like a broken record now. Seems like you jump into any new car thread and, if it isn't about a ford, say something along those lines .


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Why Not?

They reckon these would suit 85% of all journeys made in the UK....its the future like it or not.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

phillipnoke said:


> Why would anyone guy one of these


Because they have actually driven one.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

phillipnoke said:


> Why would anyone guy one of these


dude really?

Use your own common sense and dont comment unless you do your background information. Oh and if you read the full thread the guy has worked out pros and cons and all the journeys they take.

Moron


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Back to topic...

Great thread ardandy and your previous one on the 4 day rental..
The Leaf does not work for me and my particular circumstances currently - I am sorry to say  It would be perfect as a commute alternative/leveller to the S4 I drive! My commute is a minimum 70 miles every day plus I may have business travel in the day too.

But I am starting to think it would be perfect for my wife... She loves her Juke though... I should speak to her about a test drive at least - topic of discussion tonight me thinks..

Oh btw - it looks stonkingly good in that steel grey :thumb::argie:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Might sound stupid, but does the Leaf (or any other electric car really) take fluids like coolant or oil?

Guessing there still must be moving parts and heat generated, or does it just get dispersed through heatsinks and fans?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

There's only one moving part and no gears (well forwards and reverse!).

There is brake fluid. The temp display in the car is for batteries. They can get warm with useage-fast charge-useage-fast charge etc concurrently.

Cost over 2 years to me will be £99 for 1st year service (batt test and checks/fluids/not much to check but get some money from the customer). No tyres in the 2 years (probably) or wipers/repairs/MOT's etc.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

SBM said:


> Back to topic...
> 
> Great thread ardandy and your previous one on the 4 day rental..
> The Leaf does not work for me and my particular circumstances currently - I am sorry to say  It would be perfect as a commute alternative/leveller to the S4 I drive! My commute is a minimum 70 miles every day plus I may have business travel in the day too.
> ...


The next leaf coming in 2017 (hence why Nissan are pushing 0% 2 year PCP) is said to have a realistic range of 140-150miles. Maybe then!

Or get your work to install a charger! Problem solved then!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

You've got me looking now. Would be ideal for my commute as I think I'm gonna end up killing my DPF since I moved from 30 seconds walk to just beyond walking distance to work!

Does it include dedicated a charging point installed at your home or just the means to plug it into the mains?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

m1pui said:


> You've got me looking now. Would be ideal for my commute as I think I'm gonna end up killing my DPF since I moved from 30 seconds walk to just beyond walking distance to work!
> 
> Does it include dedicated a charging point installed at your home or just the means to plug it into the mains?


Can use a standard 3pin socket or a proper home charger.

From flat to full charge (which is unlikely to be flat):
Standard Plug Socket: circa 10 hours
3.3Kw Home Charger: circa 8 hours
Fast Charger at dealers/service stations: circa 30mins
6.6Kw Home Charger: circa 4 hours (OPTIONAL EXTRA)

Home charger is around £250 (after government grant) installed. 6.6Kw has to be specced on the car itself which is a £1000 option. The first 3 are on all models. In Scotland all home chargers are currently free.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Does the different charge times have any effect on battery life?
I see the ten hour almost as a trickle charge, and imagine that to be better for the batteries.
Would they last longer if ran flat and fully, slow charged?
If they had some nicer looking electeic cars then I would seriously think about buying one.
Sadly tesla are out of my price range!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Batteries are leased and I'll only have the car 2 years so who cares!

PCP is £200pm as I said, however its actually £125pm for the car and £80 for the batteries.

As they're leased if they become deteriorated then they replace them. 

A taxi rank has done 100k miles using fast chargers all the time and the batts are fine.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I take it its best to have off street parking if you go for one of these..

I can see a whole load of issues If you have to park on the street and have an extention lead/plug lead from the car, across the pavement and plugged in the house somewhere overnight.

Great car though & hope you enjoy it


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a very nice car.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Not bad, my mate has a Vauxhall Ampera and a Tesla Roadster, he also drove a Leaf from London to Edinburgh with Robert Llewelyn on his You Tube show "Fully Charged" to show how well the infrastructure has improved:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

be ideal for the wife, as we use my car for longer runs anyway


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Got the home charger installed now!

£250 fitted (aft government grant). 3-4 hours for a full from flat charge now!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Who's guy'd it?
> 
> Costs £200pm
> Saves £150pm (fuel alone)
> ...


Where's this offer chap?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Carwow. Although a dealer matched it here. £500 deposit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

it's the rapid charge dependent on the 6.6 onboard charger ?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

We had a quick look at these when we orded the qashqai it looked a bit small & I'm not sure it's upto being the only car in the family at least not yet, maybe in a couple of yrs they will have the range


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> it's the rapid charge dependent on the 6.6 onboard charger ?


The 30min rapid charge you can do at dealers/service stations etc can be used on any Leaf. 3.3 or 6.6.

6.6kw means you can charge it at home in 3-4 hours from flat rather than 7-8 on the 3.3kw. As the missus sometimes works til 02:00 and I might set off at 07:00 we had to go with the 6.6kw.

Also means an hour at home will add 25 miles on the range rather than 13 miles with the 3.3kw. So it's more flexible. However it is £1000 (ish via PCP) extra. If you have all night to charge I'd stick with 3.3kw and save the £1000.

Then you'd be roughly looking at around £190pm with no deposit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ta,just waiting for my demo to be confirmed now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Carwow. Although a dealer matched it here. £500 deposit.


sounds good offer, although the missus Toyota Corolla has been faultless since we got it


----------

